# Wife decided to tag along today, chaos ensued.



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

Planned on launching out of Meigs park but when we got there it was closed today for tree removal. Went back into poquito instead. Had a couple good strikes (I went 0-4) just north of the bridge but other than that the fish were quiet. On the way back in the woman that the lord blessed me to spend the rest of my life with decided to try to grab my yak with her paddle. Well she missed and she followed her paddle overboard. Her yak that she had previously named the "Party Barge" wound up capsized. Of course all of this was my fault! All is well though, even the iPhone survived!


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Why did you let her fall over? You should have know better!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Tell her she is supposed to remain in the upright position and on top of the water, not underneath. No really no one was hurt and all is well. Those are actually the stories we remember long after they are done.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm directing her to this thread and suggesting that if she had this kayak and $10k worth of equipment that she would never have to worry about that again.


https://www.pensacolafishingforum.c...-28apr2019-navarre-bch-kayak-capsized-920052/


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Why did you tip her over?


----------



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

H2OMARK said:


> I'm directing her to this thread and suggesting that if she had this kayak and $10k worth of equipment that she would never have to worry about that again.
> 
> 
> https://www.pensacolafishingforum.c...-28apr2019-navarre-bch-kayak-capsized-920052/


I would prefer not to be associated with that thread 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

A woman needs a man like a fish needs a bicycle.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Did you ask her if she saw any fish?


----------



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

yukondog said:


> Did you ask her if she saw any fish?


She was screaming something about a shark, most of it though I can't repeat in a public setting.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

How often do you fish?


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Dang I would have never tipped my wifes yak over.I hope ya at least took her out for dinner. Sleep good it could be a long night.


----------



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

lobsterman said:


> How often do you fish?


I try to go once a week. Doesn't always work out though.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

lees way2 said:


> Dang I would have never tipped my wife's yak over.I hope ya at least took her out for dinner. Sleep good it could be a long night.


I think he is eating crow and sleeping in the dog house tonight. I don't think he has internet there and we haven't heard from him in a while now.


----------



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

There will be no dog house tonight, I do all the cooking around here and she was craving shrimp alfredo with my secret alfredo sauce. Don't tell her, but it's basically just melted cream cheese and parmesan.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

The title is gold!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang charter boat swamping your yak is the real story!!! Made you loose 25K in fishing gear, a 250K wedding set off your ole lady, and suffering PTSD now!!! hahaha


Glad it's all good now and your ole lady will never let you live it down!!!


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 20, 2018)

Was she trying for a Jack Sparrow move and worlds end, flip into an alternate reality? Change the name of the boat to Sparrows Pearl


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

MastaBlasta --- Great Job ! Several years ago A buddy of mine and I took our wives speckled trout fishing out of Cocodrie here in south Louisiana. Unknown to us was that when we switched gas tanks over, it had bad gas . It was late in the afternoon and the four of us actually had to spend the night tied up to a small rig in Lake Pelto in a 17' boat --- with mosquitos and gnats ! Needless to say , they have never again asked to go fishing with us since then !


----------

